# Getting pictures from iPhone to Haytalk



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What is the easiest way to get pictures on my iPhone to Haytalk? Its so easy to send pictures to email or another phone. What am I missing?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What are you missing?......well to be quite blunt about it.....decent software....which this site does not have. It is not our new owners fault as new software was purchased by the previous owner not long before he sold to our current owner. If I understand things correctly, there may be change in the near future.....I do not know this for fact...yet....but things are looking like change is coming. Let's keep our fingers crossed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I hook my iPhone up to my computer and start up iPhoto, select which photos I want to save to the computer, export the ones I want to upload the Desktop and upload them to TinyPic which provides me with links to my photos. Should work the same with PhotoBucket.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never had a problem. When you choose the "more reply options" (which means you have to switch to the full version of the website, NOT the mobile version) you should be able to select photos directly from your camera roll. Now if you want to make it your profile picture, that requires a little tweaking.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's one from today.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

And it's upside down. Doh!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Coondle is that you.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Droid works fine. As hitech described. I use regular site (not mobile version). Not sure if that makes a difference.

BTW- is there anybody with a screen size bigger than a silver dollar or iphone that actually likes mobile websites?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The mobile site is WAY better. No clutter, just forums. Of course you can't post pics from it...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Coondle is that you.....


nice!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> The mobile site is WAY better. No clutter, just forums. Of course you can't post pics from it...


And no shoutbox.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

See if this works.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, no problem. Northern Hemisphere users just grab your screen and hold it upside down to view pictures from iPhone. 

Why is this happening?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> Oh, no problem. Northern Hemisphere users just grab your screen and hold it upside down to view pictures from iPhone.
> 
> Why is this happening?


Good question. I've posted photos before but the one yesterday was the first that came out upside down.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

New router center is in Sydney.....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I post from iphone all the time, need to pick the full site to get the photo upload option. Upside down pictures are related to how you turn your phone when taking pics, the iphoto auto-rotates and tags the pic with orientation so it is displayed right side up. Old message board software doesn't read that tag when photos are uploaded so it is upside down or sideways.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I'm in Oz.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> I post from iphone all the time, need to pick the full site to get the photo upload option. Upside down pictures are related to how you turn your phone when taking pics, the iphoto auto-rotates and tags the pic with orientation so it is displayed right side up. Old message board software doesn't read that tag when photos are uploaded so it is upside down or sideways.


Is there no way to avoid upsidedown pictures then?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> Is there no way to avoid upsidedown pictures then?


Either take the pictures with your volume buttons pointed down, or if you have existing pictures, use your photo editing features to rotate the picture 180 degrees before uploading them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, after a trial, I have discovered that rotating the chosen picture and saving it did not help. It still loaded upside down.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just put the volume buttons at bottom then, old software doesn't read the orientation tags in the photos apparently, and it seems the phones edits just changes the tag.



8350HiTech said:


> Ok, after a trial, I have discovered that rotating the chosen picture and saving it did not help. It still loaded upside down.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Just put the volume buttons at bottom then, old software doesn't read the orientation tags in the photos apparently, and it seems the phones edits just changes the tag.


Yeah, no problem for me. I take mine buttons-down 99% of the time anyway. But if someone wanted to post existing pictures, it'd be nice to be able to make them viewable in the northern hemisphere


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Yeah, no problem for me. I take mine buttons-down 99% of the time anyway. But if someone wanted to post existing pictures, it'd be nice to be able to make them viewable in the northern hemisphere


Ain't heard coondle or none of the Aussies complain not one bit.....bet they're gettin em right side up....or was it left side up?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Ok, after a trial, I have discovered that rotating the chosen picture and saving it did not help. It still loaded upside down.


I tried that too went to edit and rotate still upside down


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> I tried that too went to edit and rotate still upside down


Same on droid. Normally I take all pics the same way. The one I did not (when posted) showed upside down. I also edited and resaved to no avail.


----------



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

Righto 3 rd go to post photo and still no closer this is awfully awkward


----------

